# Crew Members



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone know of the whereabouts of Frank Williams Welfare Leading Hand Canberra 1972/73 and any other crew members of Canberra 1971 to 1973 and Arcadia 1973 to 75?. David Cole


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I know of a John Solway (cook) was with Canbera formany years. even went to the falklands with her. brought back an Argie helmet! think it still hangs in the hotel bar. He is in the warwick area but not sure of actual postal address, I been living away for the last 5 years.


----------

